# Good Setup?



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

So right now i have a rena xp3 in a 55 gallon and one juvi gold piranha. Will this be enough filtration for life? I was also looking at adding a koralia evolution powerhead what size would you recommend?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

i have a koralia evo 750 on my 55 and yes that will be good for life, my spilo is currently pushing 9"


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow! I cant wait till my lil guy gets that big BA.

How many gph is that xp3? With a single serra and regular 40% waterchanges it should be ok.
Personally though I would feel better with an ac70 on there aswell


----------



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the xp3 is rated at 350 gallons per hour. I have an ac 50 but the motor is burned out on it. if i can find a replacement motor i could throw that on their i guess. but the xp3 should be fine for a while though right.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

with a single serra it should be fine...I like having at least one HOB in my aquariums for mech. purposes and surface agitation. The extra filtration never hurts.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Put the spray bar towards the top to achieve surface agitation the xp3 will provide enough filtration on both biological and mechanical levels.







Come on guys its only a 55


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

tjwilliams87 said:


> I'm pretty sure the xp3 is rated at 350 gallons per hour. I have an ac 50 but the motor is burned out on it. if i can find a replacement motor i could throw that on their i guess. but the xp3 should be fine for a while though right.


do my trick, go to petsmart and buy a new AC50. Then go back the next day and return your broken one for money back, and keep your new one


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> Put the spray bar towards the top to achieve surface agitation the xp3 will provide enough filtration on both biological and mechanical levels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree you sould be ok for filtration.

But I say, If your left unshure rest your mind by adding more.


----------



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

Criley said:


> I'm pretty sure the xp3 is rated at 350 gallons per hour. I have an ac 50 but the motor is burned out on it. if i can find a replacement motor i could throw that on their i guess. but the xp3 should be fine for a while though right.


do my trick, go to petsmart and buy a new AC50. Then go back the next day and return your broken one for money back, and keep your new one
[/quote]
Ok im definitely going to try this and if i get the 750 koralia evolution do you think it would be too much current, right now the macs only the size of about a dime


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i always like to have a HOB on a tank, good for mechanical and when cleaning the filters, stagger them so the bio isnt shocked, and if it is, the other one can pull your tank through till the other picks up the slack


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

tjwilliams87 said:


> I'm pretty sure the xp3 is rated at 350 gallons per hour. I have an ac 50 but the motor is burned out on it. if i can find a replacement motor i could throw that on their i guess. but the xp3 should be fine for a while though right.


do my trick, go to petsmart and buy a new AC50. Then go back the next day and return your broken one for money back, and keep your new one
[/quote]
Ok im definitely going to try this and if i get the 750 koralia evolution do you think it would be too much current, right now the macs only the size of about a dime
[/quote]
Id have to guess that its going to be too much current... depends on your setup though. try it out if you already bought it, judge off their behavour if they can handle it or not. Think you might need to wait till they get a bit bigger, i got small ones now too and they cant handle much of a powerhead.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

At dime size your XP3 will give hime plenty of current. I wouldn't add a powerhead at all.


----------

